# Competition in NYC?



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

I went to the WCA website, and I was surprised to find that there has never been a competition in New York City. Sure there have been some in the state, but my dad does NOT want to travel far for competitions (we had to print out directions to go to Somerset for Red Cross). So I was wondering if there were any cubers in the area that would want to organize a competition. My dad knows NYC very well, so that'd be really convenient for me, and probably other cubers. Hmm, maybe I could show some friends how to solve the Rubik's Cube and where to go from there. Welp, I went on a bit of a tangent, didn't I? You might be wondering, why would I ask someone else to organize a competition instead of doing it myself? Well, short answer, I'm 12, long answer, I'm 12 I'm 12.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2014)

You could probably do most of the organising with a good venue.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm not sure a 12-year old could do that...... Did you not read that I'm 12?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2014)

Matt11111 said:


> I'm not sure a 12-year old could do that...... Did you not read that I'm 12?



You could probably still organise some of it.


----------



## Bob (Dec 22, 2014)

I have been to at least two competitions in NYC. Most recently, I hosted a competition in New York City on October 26 this year.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ohhhhh, FMC USA? No wonder it didn't come up when I searched for New York on the competitions page.


----------



## Bob (Dec 22, 2014)

You also missed this one, but you probably weren't cubing back then.


----------



## Bob (Dec 22, 2014)

You probably also aren't counting this one, though it was unofficial.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

I kind of wish I was cubing back then, because I could probably get lucky and take down the 2x2 world record with a last layer skip or something. I'm pretty bad at everything else.



Bob said:


> You probably also aren't counting this one, though it was unofficial.



Yeah, I was looking at the official stuff.


----------



## Bob (Dec 22, 2014)

Matt11111 said:


> I kind of wish I was cubing back then, because I could probably get lucky and take down the 2x2 world record with a last layer skip or something. I'm pretty bad at everything else.


But you'd have to use a Rubik's brand because the 2x2 you use now probably wasn't invented yet.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

D'oh. I have a LingPo.... And it's stickerless.... DANGIT.

Was the stickerless rule in place back then? </stupidquestions>


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 23, 2014)

It's recommended to avoid posting multiple times at once(pretty sure this is a forum rule.)

You can probably organize a competition when you're that young, my first was when I was 14, and I'm sure there have been younger organizers.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 23, 2014)

anyway, there may be a New York City competition soon, I got the venue for the FMC one, it was a studio that my uncle owned or something.


Matt11111 said:


> What the erp? There were only 3 people in the New York venue.


Don't worry we had a good time though lol.
I got a third place award for the area by dnfing xD.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay.



AlexMaass said:


> anyway, there may be a New York City competition soon, I got the venue for the FMC one, it was a studio that my uncle owned or something.
> 
> Don't worry we had a good time though lol.
> I got a third place award for the area by dnfing xD.



Wow, that must have been fun. Everyone there got a medal.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 23, 2014)

If there is one relatively near NYC, or in NYC PM me, the closest ones I could find were New Jersey, Red Cross Open was amazing, but pretty far away.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 23, 2014)

So a long time ago I asked Bob why there aren't many NYC competitions...he said it's mainly because holding a competition in New York City is pretty costly. Your best bet is the surrounding areas; I live in Queens, but pretty much all the competitions have been 1 and a half hours or more away. Although the closest one I have been to was the one at the Liberty Science Center, which was 40~ minutes away.

A long time ago, my parents wouldn't let me go to competitions that were more than an hour away, but I believe they have become more lenient about this; hopefully your parents will do the same too!

P.S. If you're curious, I organized the unofficial competition at Stuyvesant High School last year and the previous year. If you're a NYC public high school (or middle school) student, you're in luck. We're going to be holding another one this year sometime in June. Just to give you a heads up (as well as Bob  )


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 23, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> So a long time ago I asked Bob why there aren't many NYC competitions...he said it's mainly because holding a competition in New York City is pretty costly. Your best bet is the surrounding areas; I live in Queens, but pretty much all the competitions have been 1 and a half hours or more away. Although the closest one I have been to was the one at the Liberty Science Center, which was 40~ minutes away.
> 
> A long time ago, my parents wouldn't let me go to competitions that were more than an hour away, but I believe they have become more lenient about this; hopefully your parents will do the same too!
> 
> P.S. If you're curious, I organized the unofficial competition at Stuyvesant High School last year and the previous year. If you're a NYC public high school (or middle school) student, you're in luck. We're going to be holding another one this year sometime in June. Just to give you a heads up (as well as Bob  )



nice, my friend is in Tech. even though its not official, would still love to go. Pm me if anything. thanks, its super close to my house in brooklyn. Stuy is cool and would love to go there for a comp, my parents haven't seen stuy yet, took the test at tech so it would be a cool opportunity to see it and cube.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 23, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> So a long time ago I asked Bob why there aren't many NYC competitions...he said it's mainly because holding a competition in New York City is pretty costly. Your best bet is the surrounding areas; I live in Queens, but pretty much all the competitions have been 1 and a half hours or more away. Although the closest one I have been to was the one at the Liberty Science Center, which was 40~ minutes away.
> 
> A long time ago, my parents wouldn't let me go to competitions that were more than an hour away, but I believe they have become more lenient about this; hopefully your parents will do the same too!
> 
> P.S. If you're curious, I organized the unofficial competition at Stuyvesant High School last year and the previous year. If you're a NYC public high school (or middle school) student, you're in luck. We're going to be holding another one this year sometime in June. Just to give you a heads up (as well as Bob  )



Come to MD please <3


----------



## Bob (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi Brandon,

Thanks for the heads up. I hope to be able to make it this year.



Ninja Storm said:


> You can probably organize a competition when you're that young, my first was when I was 14, and I'm sure there have been younger organizers.



The problem here isn't really age...it's experience. I'm getting old and tired so I don't have as much patience for new organizers as I used to. As a result, I make new organizers host an unofficial competition first before I agree to delegate for them. Justin's competition was an exception I made because of his experience (he had 4 years and 28 competitions experience).



theROUXbiksCube said:


> If there is one relatively near NYC, or in NYC PM me, the closest ones I could find were New Jersey, Red Cross Open was amazing, but pretty far away.



You have no idea how spoiled you are. My first competition was in another country--more than two years after I started cubing (the previous competition was held before I was born). I didn't have another opportunity to compete until 2 years later when I flew 3000 miles to California for the opportunity and then flew 1000 miles for my next opportunity after that. That year, I competed in 3x3 six times: California, Illinois, New York, Texas, Netherlands, and Florida. For the next several years, the only competitions I attended were either far away or I had to delegate them.

Kids these days...geez.


----------



## kcl (Dec 24, 2014)

Bob said:


> Hi Brandon,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I hope to be able to make it this year.
> 
> ...



Can confirm, MN group considers a 5 hour drive "close". All all you guys with the comps every month within an hour are super lucky


----------



## NotFastAtAll (Dec 24, 2014)

Until recently the closest competition to me was an 18 hour drive


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 27, 2015)

Welp, I have no money, so I'll just wait and see, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello? Anybody here?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 23, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Hello? Anybody here?



No. We're all out traveling to competitions that aren't in our hometown.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 23, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Hello? Anybody here?



I tried to send Kian Barry an email about using a NYC venue for a comp, I sent it on January 29 and he hasn't responded... :/



Ninja Storm said:


> No. We're all out traveling to competitions that aren't in our hometown.


Yeah, I'm going to Yale, its a bit far but manageable.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think I might organize a comp in Brooklyn at my MS in september.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 29, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> I think I might organize a comp in Brooklyn at my MS in september.



You should contact Bob, the New York/New Jersey delegate about that. : P

His email is on the WCA website.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 29, 2015)

The closest a comp will ever get to NYC is Liberty Science Center.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 14, 2015)

^bump


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 14, 2015)

I got a venue, I'm currently working on it. These things can take time.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Really? Where?


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 15, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> Really? Where?


http://contrastudios.com/

That gives all the info. It's my uncle's studio, so he is willing to let us use it. I need to get a delegate willing to delegate it first, I probably need more experience though. This probably won't happen anytime soon though just so you know.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 15, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I got a venue, I'm currently working on it. These things can take time.



ok. this is really awesome. please contact me when its done. i could help judge, staff and stuff if you want, seriously.
pls include pyra lel


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 15, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> ok. this is really awesome. please contact me when its done. i could help judge, staff and stuff if you want, seriously.
> pls include pyra lel



Thanks for the help. I'm not completely sure that this will happen btw just so you know.

I'll probably include a round of pyraminx.

Edit: I got a response from Bob, he is available to do it in the fall so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 21, 2015)

YAS! 2x2 and Skewb Plz! I can also help judge, scramble, or even staff too. That would be great!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 21, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> YAS! 2x2 and Skewb Plz! I can also help judge, scramble, or even staff too. That would be great!



Thanks for the help! I have no idea if I will do those events btw. I am not completely sure this will happen just so you know, we'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd love to scramble. Anything but Skewb though. And I could try my hand at judging maybe,


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 21, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> I'd love to scramble. Anything but Skewb though. And I could try my hand at judging maybe,



Ok great. Just make sure you can scramble accurately and check the scrambles after you scramble.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 27, 2015)

Just wanted to say I think the NYC venue would be a bit too small (I don't really want to limit competitors) and the layout is just kind of awkward. I've decided that my local high school in Manhasset, Long Island would be a better venue. It is a 45 minute train ride from NYC and the local train station is right next to the venue. I'll try to see if I can use my school for a competition. Hopefully this happens!


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Just wanted to say I think the NYC venue would be a bit too small (I don't really want to limit competitors) and the layout is just kind of awkward. I've decided that my local high school in Manhasset, Long Island would be a better venue. It is a 45 minute train ride from NYC and the local train station is right next to the venue. I'll try to see if I can use a school for a competition. Hopefully this happens!



Great! I am thinking of doing the same in brooklyn at my school.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 27, 2015)

I might do a small unofficial one at my high school layer in the future.
and Alex I would definitely help out, since it's relatively close to NY
I would also come to help out thecuber1


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 27, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I might do a small unofficial one at my high school layer in the future.
> and Alex I would definitely help out, since it's relatively close to NY
> I would also come to help out thecuber1



Thx! I would probably get Bob or Tim to delegate.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 27, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I might do a small unofficial one at my high school layer in the future.
> and Alex I would definitely help out, since it's relatively close to NY
> I would also come to help out thecuber1



eh I could come lol, even though it would be unofficial 

just hold pyraminx 

just tell me when the date is


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> eh I could come lol, even though it would be unofficial
> 
> just hold pyraminx
> 
> just tell me when the date is



I also remember Brandbestawesome planning to have a unofficial competition in Stuyvesant High School in Manhattan and I'll hold Pyraminx definitely


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 27, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I also remember Brandbestawesome planning to have a unofficial competition in Stuyvesant High School in Manhattan and I'll hold Pyraminx definitely



When will the competition be? You could always try getting a delegate.  I know Bob is busy until after the summer btw.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> When will the competition be? You could always try getting a delegate.  I know Bob is busy until after the summer btw.



Idk, I should probably contact him  I'll PM you fellow New Yorkers when I get response or just post it here.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 27, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Idk, I should probably contact him  I'll PM you fellow New Yorkers when I get response or just post it here.



Eh, try Kian.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Eh, try Kian.



wat about me?


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wat about me?



I thought he was saying he was gonna contact Bob. I was referring to a delegate to try the make the comp at his school official.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I thought he was saying he was gonna contact Bob. I was referring to a delegate to try the make the comp at his school official.



lol thats the joke...


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol thats the joke...



wow im a nub


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 28, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> theROUXbiksCube said:
> 
> 
> > Is there still going to be an unofficial competition in Stuy this year?
> ...


So this is for Stuyvesant Unofficial comp on June 8th after school 
Details included


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 28, 2015)

Welp I'm not a NYC student. I might go just for fun. Hopefully I will be let into the venue.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 28, 2015)

Probably you'll be let in, you can probably put Student anyway


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 28, 2015)

I would prefer if only NYC students register, this makes the logistics much easier.

And Alex, I originally thought you were a NYC student lol.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 28, 2015)

Tempted to go to NYC that weekend and just hang out on that Monday with y'all.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 28, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Tempted to go to NYC that weekend and just hang out on that Monday with y'all.



If only we shared a border D:


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 28, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> I would prefer if only NYC students register, this makes the logistics much easier.
> 
> And Alex, I originally thought you were a NYC student lol.


I am a New York Cuber highschool student though heheh.


Ninja Storm said:


> Tempted to go to NYC that weekend and just hang out on that Monday with y'all.


cube meetup yay 

I'll probably have to leave school early, but its in June so nothing crazy would be going on I guess. 

Would be nice if it was a Friday instead of a Monday.


----------



## SirIgnacio (Apr 28, 2015)

I go to Stony Brook University, and I've been trying to get a cubing club started on campus so that we can officially host competitions. Anyone know how to go about it? We have Bobby D'Angelo here, but he's graduating. Rowe Hessler is also close by.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 28, 2015)

SirIgnacio said:


> I go to Stony Brook University, and I've been trying to get a cubing club started on campus so that we can officially host competitions. Anyone know how to go about it? We have Bobby D'Angelo here, but he's graduating. Rowe Hessler is also close by.



http://www.cubingusa.com/cguide1.php


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 29, 2015)

SirIgnacio said:


> I go to Stony Brook University, and I've been trying to get a cubing club started on campus so that we can officially host competitions. Anyone know how to go about it? We have Bobby D'Angelo here, but he's graduating. Rowe Hessler is also close by.



If you need any help organizing a competition you can contact me. I've had a lot of competition experience. Also I think there's some cubing world videos regarding hosting a competition.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 29, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> So this is for Stuyvesant Unofficial comp on June 8th after school
> Details included



I want to go, but I am in 7th grade in Bklyn. Could I come?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 29, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> I want to go, but I am in 7th grade in Bklyn. Could I come?



Probably  it's only stressed for NY Students


----------



## Bob (Apr 29, 2015)

SirIgnacio said:


> I go to Stony Brook University, and I've been trying to get a cubing club started on campus so that we can officially host competitions. Anyone know how to go about it? We have Bobby D'Angelo here, but he's graduating. Rowe Hessler is also close by.



I started a cube club at Rutgers a long time ago. You should talk to the office of Student Activities. It can sometimes take a while (>1 year) for a club to be going in full force.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 29, 2015)

what kind of activities does a cube club do? teach people how to solve 3x3 or whatever?


----------



## Matt11111 (May 2, 2015)

Only high school students? And at 3:30 on a Monday? I couldn't make it anyway.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 2, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Only high school students? And at 3:30 on a Monday? I couldn't make it anyway.



Originally it was only open to high school students, but recently we've had a couple of middle schoolers come to compete, so even middle schoolers could compete! (As long as they're registered haha)


----------



## AlexMaass (May 2, 2015)

The school has agreed to host the competition!


----------



## Matt11111 (May 2, 2015)

YES! Also, wow, I didn't expect to get this much interest. Thanks to Alex, Bob, and the others.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 2, 2015)

No problem! Hopefully this competition is a success.


----------



## Matt11111 (May 2, 2015)

In an area like New York, I think it will be!


----------



## MoYuCuber (May 4, 2015)

3:30? I wish I could go. I am a middle school student in Brooklyn, and its kinda dumb that it's a Monday, 'cause Manhattan is far, and I only get dismissed at 2:10.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 4, 2015)

MoYuCuber said:


> 3:30? I wish I could go. I am a middle school student in Brooklyn, and its kinda dumb that it's a Monday, 'cause Manhattan is far, and I only get dismissed at 2:10.



I think you would have to arrange an early dismissal with a teacher or something.


----------



## MoYuCuber (May 4, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I think you would have to arrange an early dismissal with a teacher or something.



It won't work out either way.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 4, 2015)

MoYuCuber said:


> It won't work out either way.



You could always ask, I asked my teacher to let me out early if I do it during my lunch period


----------



## MoYuCuber (May 4, 2015)

Yeah but, I'm gonna have to take the train, which will take long, and they probably won't take in 6th graders.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 5, 2015)

3:35*

You don't have to come on time. I don't think we will even start right at 3:35, I don't even get dismissed until then.

And yes, we do allow 6th graders!

(Sorry, I copied and pasted from the from we used last year, and things have changed since then.)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 5, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> 3:35*
> 
> You don't have to come on time. I don't think we will even start right at 3:35, I don't even get dismissed until then.
> 
> ...



Awesome, will you be selling any Square-1s or trading? PM me if you want to discuss trading


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 2, 2015)

I might come to this, but school though lol.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 8, 2015)

Hope to see some of you guys tomorrow at the competition!
Goals: sub14 Average on 3x3 
and to podium 
Registration is free but it is in Stuyvesant High School tomorrow at around 3:30 but you don't have to come on time  (I mean like 30 minutes- an hour late or something because of school, Brandon, the organizer isn't even dismissed at 3:30 so... ) More info is in the earlier pages


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 8, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Hope to see some of you guys tomorrow at the competition!
> Goals: sub14 Average on 3x3
> and to podium
> Registration is free but it is in Stuyvesant High School tomorrow at around 3:30 but you don't have to come on time  (I mean like 30 minutes- an hour late or something because of school, Brandon, the organizer isn't even dismissed at 3:30 so... ) More info is in the earlier pages



Lol, I'm actually leaving classes early to be able to set up


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 8, 2015)

Damn, wish I could come, I have to study for finals though lol.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 8, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Lol, I'm actually leaving classes early to be able to set up



Lol ;( will you be selling square ones/trading?


----------

